# Got the Rug Back



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

This was the last dog we shot of the season on the last day of the season. Notice the thinned out hair on the back from going in and out of a den.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry...no photos showed up...I was looking forward to seeing your rug.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep no photo, must have got swept under the r---dang these fingers get uncontrollable at times.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I see pics. Nice rug, That looks to have been a pretty hefty dog. What did he weigh, do you know?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Yep no photo, must have got swept under the r---dang these fingers get uncontrollable at times.


Okay--now the photos came through, very nice indeed!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very, very cool!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

very cool rug. I would hate to get my foot stuck in his mouth walking through the house. haha.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey too see them..must have needed to wait. Very nice looking for sure !! I like the choice you made. Sweet looking. Will he be on the floor or over a couch, maybe up on the wall ?

22...nice comment, under the rug







quick comment.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very nice, I also like the rug look!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking rug! I am starting to like these rugs more than the full body mounts. Too bad they aren't any cheaper!


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey too see them..must have needed to wait. Very nice looking for sure !! I like the choice you made. Sweet looking. Will he be on the floor or over a couch, maybe up on the wall ?
> 
> 22...nice comment, under the rug
> 
> ...


I think I will hang it on the wall, I don't like the idea of people walking over it or, even more so, my dog doing god knows what to it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably a good idea. It'll last longer too if people and the dog aren't walking all over it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anything as beautiful as that needs to stay intact, so yes on the wall would be real nice.


----------



## Old Roy (Sep 18, 2010)

nice looking rug thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

DownWindOutdoors said:


> I think I will hang it on the wall, I don't like the idea of people walking over it or, even more so, my dog doing god knows what to it.


had to laugh at that one.

It will look great on the wall.	You might get a toy squirrel and hang it in its mouth


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ew !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At least it wasn't a rabbit toy!


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bunny honey


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Great looking rug, I dig it! If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay to have it done?


----------

